# Goat bleeding from rectum Help!!



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have two fainting goats, both twins. My buck is castrated and he lives with his sister, Belle. I got home from school today and a couple hours later went out to do the chores like regularly. I noticed Belle was sitting about halfway up the hill in their pen and wouldn't get up. I went up there and she was grinding her teeth and wouldnt eat the food I offered her. Her brother was jumping around and knocked into her which caused her to jump up. I saw she has diarrhea and is bleeding from her butt area. My family has been raising goats since I was very little and we've never seen this before. Yesterday she was perfectly fine, running around her pen and eagerly eating her food. I dont know what this is or what caused it. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated! We dont have a lot of vets up here and its really cold right now so I want to make sure I can treat her right away.
Thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it bloody diarrhea, an external injury somewhere under the tail, or is the blood coming from the vulva? 

How long has the buck been castrated?
Are you able to post some photos of the issue? 

Check Belle's eyelids to see if she is anemic then get her rectal temperature with a digital thermometer. If under 101*F get her somewhere warmer.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

When she got up I was able to see blood dripping from her butt along with diarrhea so it seems to be bloody diarrhea. The buck has been castrated for about a year and a half now. They arent very old and have never had any major health problems at all. It is dark right now, but if I'm able to get some pictures tomorrow I will post them. I will check her eyelids. I dont have a digital thermometer at hand as my last one broke, but we are picking one up tonight.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Has she had a fecal check recently? Have you done coccidia prevention or wormed her - if so when and with what. I'm thinking scours caused by parsites/worms or ecoli. If you have some Scour Halt or Spectoguard I would start with that (2x pig dose) and have a fecal check done.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Has she had a fecal check recently? Have you done coccidia prevention or wormed her - if so when and with what. I'm thinking scours caused by parsites/worms or ecoli. If you have some Scour Halt or Spectoguard I would start with that (2x pig dose) and have a fecal check done.


No recent fecal check or coccidia prevention. I was thinking possible coccidiosis as well. They also are overdue on worming, which is my own fault. Tomorrow morning we can go to the local feed store and pick up anything needed that they have available. Is there any medicine that we should get that could help? I'll see about getting the fecal sample done.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Would pepto-bismol help at all?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does the wether have horns? (Maybe it is 2 problems, cocci and an injury?)


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Does the wether have horns? (Maybe it is 2 problems, cocci and an injury?)


No they were dehorned at a young age. She walked up the hill to the top where their barn is and is laying with her brother, Xander for the night. Hopefully a good sign that she has the strength and will to walk on her own.
I heard of Corid solution for cocci and am thinking I should buy some of that tomorrow?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It would be better if you could get the fecal sample to the vet first thing and find out if it's coccidia or parasites. Then you don't have to buy and give unnecessary treatments that are harsh on the goat.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> It would be better if you could get the fecal sample to the vet first thing and find out if it's coccidia or parasites. Then you don't have to buy and give unnecessary treatments that are harsh on the goat.


I'll try to get one in tomorrow and give an update then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, get a fecal for worms and cocci.

Is the goat anemic? If so, there may be bleed out somewhere. 

I would take the goat to the vet.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, get a fecal for worms and cocci.
> 
> Is the goat anemic? If so, there may be bleed out somewhere.
> 
> I would take the goat to the vet.


I got home late today and the vet was closed so I could not get a fecal in. Her eyelids are not pale. We gave her some electrolytes from a homemade recipe that a fellow goat herder gave to us which she took easily. She even walked down the hill and was laying at the bottom, then got up and drank water by her own. We also gave her some safe-guard for goats and a power punch energy drench, which she did not take as easily. She has been moaning today though, which I'm sure means she is in pain somewhere.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would get some probiotics into her as well until you get the fecal....and also get her temp to make sure her rumen is not shutting down.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How is she today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Safe-guard? Paste? Tabs?
How much did you give her?

I honestly recommend a vet.


----------



## goatlova5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello. Sorry it took me so long to give an update. We had family issues arise recently which has taken up most of my time. 
Sadly, Belle did pass away the day after I last posted. We're still not sure what caused her to have the issues she did. We now only have one goat but once we are able to we are planning on getting a couple of pygmy goats. 
Xander did give us a scare a couple of weeks ago. He had diarrhea and quit eating for a couple of days. We gave him some meds and he was right back to normal. We can tell he's obviously getting lonely though, so we plan to get a couple more goats soon.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost Belle. Good luck with your new goats


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry about your loss.
I would still do the fecal on Xander, if it was me.
Good luck and I hope you find a friend for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I am so very sorry.


----------

